# Are there MBTI types that don't go well with others of the same type?



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

TwistedMuses said:


> I've met several INFPs, including @Xenograft. Man, I had fun with this person. I think it's the fact he's a ennea 1 and I am an ennea 6, maybe. :crazy: Overall I get along with most types, especially my own and Fe doms.


 you get along with Fe doms?  you really like being taught I assume. Okay, it depends. 

ESFP friend detests a lot ESFP, guess they are stealing individuality, but actually she needs party. ESFJ girl is too judging, regarding "Fe" values for her. SJs are too structured. I am best^^

I'd say, I could not get along with people of my type if there are too similar. Some similarities, maybe also little me-like faults can be interesting, because I may see how I want to become one day. Idolization yeah.


----------



## Alex Chan (Jun 17, 2014)

one of my closest friends is an INTP.

there's my answer ^.^.

my other best friend is an INFP.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a love-love relationship with other INFP 4, even though we're always trying to outquirk each other! 

:kitteh:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm not sure how I feel about xSFJ's.My grandma is an ESFJ and we get along really bad in sense we are always fighting,never talking to each other and similar,but deep down I'm the only person in family who gets her(she's very hated,one of those 'bad' ESFJ's) and I really kinda like being around her.People jokingly say we are much alike,but I don't think it's such a joke lol.
The biggest difference between us is our enneagram I'd say.I'm probably a 4 and she's more like 1/2 combination and much less aware of her bad qualities.


----------



## Vincisomething (Aug 4, 2014)

Figure said:


> It depends on a couple things - the first, I'll informally call "subtype" (as in, are you a more T-ish INTJ, or a more N-ish INTJ?) and the second, context.
> 
> I do a lot better with more pragmatic, focused INTJ than I do the ones who need to constantly talk about their discoveries and intricate theories. There's a point where the distance is closed, and it's hard to mobilize each other into doing anything other than sharing similar perspectives on the same thing. Doing this starts out very pleasant (especially if the INTJ does not know about type and is taken aback by how similar our thoughts are), but becomes boring after awhile.
> 
> ...


I don't know my type (IN--?), but my best friend's personality is almost the opposite of mine. However, with our personalities, it's not "I have nothing in common with this person," it's more complementary.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

BlueberryCupcake said:


> you get along with Fe doms?  you really like being taught I assume. Okay, it depends.
> 
> ESFP friend detests a lot ESFP, guess they are stealing individuality, but actually she needs party. ESFJ girl is too judging, regarding "Fe" values for her. SJs are too structured. I am best^^
> 
> I'd say, I could not get along with people of my type if there are too similar. Some similarities, maybe also little me-like faults can be interesting, because I may see how I want to become one day. Idolization yeah.


Let's just say Fe doms provide the necessary emotional nurturing, because I lose myself in the process of helping others. Overall they appreciate me and we have child-parent dynamics.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

The only other ISTP I know is my dad, and I get along with him but he's kind of an asshole so I can't spend a lot of time with him. But that's less because he's an ISTP and more because he's an asshole.


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

I never met another INTJ in person but I'd imagine I wouldn't like them.

I usually don't get along with ENTPs or ENFPs. From what I've observed, I think INFPs and INFJs tend to clash with each other.


----------



## Forget (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, I've seen stressed ESTJ's clash badly with each other. But in the end one of them usually gives up and then the other one takes the authoritative position that is required at the time.


----------



## jinhong91 (Apr 29, 2014)

ISTPs can go well with each other. We have this mutual understanding of "Don't tread on my toes". So we don't piss each other off too much.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Look into the Enneagram if you want to explore intertype variety. :wink:

Or you can solve this equation if you want the fast answer. :tongue:


----------

